# Thoughts on my yearling



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Rowan turned 1 on April 25. She's 1/2 Cleveland Bay, 1/4 Friesian, with standardbred, dutch cart horse, and Haflinger making up the rest. (In the second pic, she's not in side reins. The reins only make contact of she tries to graze. The position is 100% volunteer)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is cute. what your plans for her ? competetions or pleasure ?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is a lot of different breeds on one horse! She is nice!


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

stevenson said:


> she is cute. what your plans for her ? competetions or pleasure ?


Dressage mostly but she already looks for jumps in the pasture or if I let her loose in the arena, so we may play with cross country and hunter paces for fun. If she develops how I expect and gets a show record, I want to breed her to a licensed CB stud, but that is a down the road plan.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

waresbear said:


> That is a lot of different breeds on one horse! She is nice!


That was my first thought when the breeder told me all that!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She's a nice looking horse, quite mature looking for only a yearling. Cleveland Bays are kind of rare, too.
She has rather long canon bones


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

She's cool. I can see her being a future foxhunter too!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

StarfireSparrow said:


> Dressage mostly but she already looks for jumps in the pasture or if I let her loose in the arena, so we may play with cross country and hunter paces for fun. If she develops how I expect and gets a show record, I want to breed her to a licensed CB stud, but that is a down the road plan.


Just don't over work her as a baby ! those bones all take time . Knees need to close before jumping her. age 3 at least. spine and hips take longer to mature , more like age 5. Some of the larger breeds develop slower.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

stevenson said:


> Just don't over work her as a baby ! those bones all take time . Knees need to close before jumping her. age 3 at least. spine and hips take longer to mature , more like age 5. Some of the larger breeds develop slower.


I only mean she does it free when she is playing. All work we do is in hand, short sessions, twice a week MAX. I have trotted her over cavaletti to encourage her to lift and engage a bit more, but I don't have her do anything I can't physically do beside her at this point. I won't start her under saddle until she is at least 3 and that after I have radiographs. I don't believe in jump training until they are 5 or 6 at least and, again, after radiographs to be sure the bones are mature enough to handle the stress.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Just for fun, an updated pic.  18 months. The second pic was Labor Day Weekend. She placed 6th out of 11 in the Part-Bred Cleveland Bay in hand.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

beautiful!!!


----------

